# 2014 Havanese Baby's



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Hi we have had a trend for about three years now with pictures of the years Havanese babys! I know we have a lot of new ones for 2014 and some still waiting to be born.


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

*Then and now*

Hi, what a great idea. This is Oliver, born March 18, 2014. The first picture is him at 6 weeks, the second is him now .


----------



## Marbel (May 20, 2014)

Chloe - Born: March 25, 2014


----------



## Marbel (May 20, 2014)

Chloe 10/8/14


----------



## Naturelover (Nov 30, 2013)

Archer was born Jan. 19, 2014.

First one 5 weeks or so, then 7 weeks, then 10 weeks, then something in between... starting to lose track.


----------



## Naturelover (Nov 30, 2013)

Ok, I'm going for full obnoxious photo overload because apparently I can't limit myself to 5 photos  Here are some more recent ones of the little dude. He is nearly 9 months now.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Archer is a good looking Hav. I would love to bring Emmie up yo Vancouver to meet him sometime. And no, you didn't post too many pics!


----------



## Naturelover (Nov 30, 2013)

Yes, come up to Van and you can meet his half brother too, and his Hav-crazy parents


----------



## Cody010414 (Mar 23, 2014)

Cody...Born January 4, 2014


----------



## Cody010414 (Mar 23, 2014)

Cody at 6 months old.


----------



## Cbelknap (Sep 17, 2014)

*Max and Molly*

We couldn't decide between these two cuties .... so we decided to get them both. 
It has taken an enormous amount of time and energy to raise them, but what a joy!

Max (tan/black) - 5 months old - born May 24, 2014
Molly (red sable) - 4 months old - born June 23, 2014


----------



## Naturelover (Nov 30, 2013)

Super adorable! I see why you couldn't decide.


----------



## azcolaw (Jul 19, 2013)

All the 2014 babies are precious!


----------



## m&m mom (Sep 27, 2014)

We are bringing this cutie (born Aug 31st) home on November 1st.


----------



## SOPHIES-MOM (Oct 4, 2010)

Rambo was born March 20.


----------



## Maggie's Mom (Oct 8, 2013)

What a great idea!!! Here is Maggie born May 19, 2014.
The first picture is at 6 weeks the second is from now at 5 months old.


----------



## nlb (Feb 26, 2012)

Roo born Feb, 3rd 2014


----------



## Adorable_Zeke (May 31, 2014)

.

Here's Zeke, born in May and now a little over 6 months.

Note the last one is where he got into the food/treat closet and came out with the sticker from the treat bag stuck to him. Can't you read his mind in that shot?

.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

OMG - all these puppies are soooo stinkin' CUTE!!!


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Here is a picture of me and my litter mates, born January 21, 2014, two males and three females. I'm the big hombre in the middle (ja, ja, ja) I wonder how that happened!

Ricky Ricardo


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

OMG why did I start this trend it makes me want a puppy. I especially noticed Max ans Molly how much bigger one is from the other and only a month difference in age. Is it Max who is bigger or Molly?


----------



## Naturelover (Nov 30, 2013)

Love Zeke with his treat evidence inconveniently pasted to him. That's a classic. 

Here is a pic of Archer with his first snow!


----------



## Cbelknap (Sep 17, 2014)

You are right Suzi. Max is quite a bit bigger than Molly even though they are almost the same age. That photo was a big exaggerated though. 

Here they are today .... 

Max - 6 months old - weighs 9 lbs. (red/black)
Molly - 5 months old - weighs 6 lbs. (black polka dots)

Ready for the winter weather here in Oklahoma. Love these cuties!


----------



## MommaMia (Feb 23, 2014)

*2014 pup*

Here's our little Havalicious puppy, Chula at one month, 5 months, and 6 months. She's such a delightful addition to our family. She loves everyone!


----------



## Nicm (Feb 28, 2014)

This is Darla hope it works?

Nic


----------



## MommaMia (Feb 23, 2014)

Darla is so cute! How old is she?


----------



## Nicm (Feb 28, 2014)

Hey Darla is 7 months old next week eekkk time is flying let me see if I can get a pic I took this week Im always taking pics of her lol! How old is your baby?

Nic


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

All of your 2014 babies are adorable!


----------



## MommaMia (Feb 23, 2014)

Chula is 6 1/2 months now. Don't forget to post a recent photo of your cutie pie!


----------



## timeblind (Sep 3, 2014)

Introducing... Baker! He was born Sept 28 - so he's 10 weeks old! My boyfriend and I brought him home last Saturday.  I wanted to post photos earlier but I had to bust out my DSLR... he moves too fast for regular ol' phone cameras!


----------



## Naturelover (Nov 30, 2013)

So adorable! Congrats!!


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

He is just precious!


----------



## Marbel (May 20, 2014)

Chloe December 2014 ...


----------



## blphoto194 (Aug 26, 2014)

*Sophie 9/27/14*

Birthday 9/27/14. Sophie is our new family member. 11 weeks old.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I love all the 2014 Havanese Babys.! I think a calender would be fun!


----------



## civano (Sep 29, 2014)

All these puppies are just so precious!


----------



## civano (Sep 29, 2014)

We picked up Javi yesterday. He was born on 10/11/14.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

civano said:


> We picked up Javi yesterday. He was born on 10/11/14.


Javi is darling I love all the 2014 Havanese now someone make a nice slide show with music and wording. I did it one year and now my computer lost its program . Or a calender would be so fun ! If I had more time I would love to do it.


----------



## JCurling (Jan 24, 2014)

*Pogo was born on 3/20/2014*

Here he is at 9 months.


----------



## JCurling (Jan 24, 2014)

Suzi said:


> Javi is darling I love all the 2014 Havanese now someone make a nice slide show with music and wording. I did it one year and now my computer lost its program . Or a calender would be so fun ! If I had more time I would love to do it.


Javi is adorable. Love his eyebrows!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

JCurling said:


> Here he is at 9 months.


You can sure tell a Star Born Havanese right away! Yours's looks a lot like Kodie.


----------



## JCurling (Jan 24, 2014)

Suzi said:


> You can sure tell a Star Born Havanese right away! Yours's looks a lot like Kodie.


Thanks! Yep, Kodi is Pogo's big half-brother!


----------

